# Leichte Köder weit werfen?



## Sîrk (19. September 2010)

Hey. 
Gehe mit einer 20-40g spinnrute, 25er schnur gern mal bisschen spinnfischen. je nach verhältnissen wähle ich meinen köder. mit den kleinen 2er mepps und minigummifischen komme ich aber nur 4-5 meter raus. gibts irgendwas, was ich vorschalten kann um so das wurfgewicht zu erhöhen? vorraussetzung natürlich das ein problemloses auswerfen und führen des köders noch möglich ist.


----------



## Chrizzi (19. September 2010)

*AW: Leichte Köder weit werfen?*

Vor den Spinner kannst du ein Sbirolino schalten. 

Minigummifisch... da würde nur Drop Shot gehen.

Für beides wäre auch eine angemessene Kombo (passende Rute, passende Rolle, 18er - 20er Mono, oder passendes Geflecht) möglich, dann kann man auch beide auswerfen.


----------



## grazy04 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Leichte Köder weit werfen?*

für die Spinner ist die Rute ein wenig überdimensioniert, eine mit 5-15gr Wg, ne 0,06er geflochtene (z.B. ne PowerPro oder halt ne passende Mono) und Du wirst staunen wie weit man selbst mit 4-5gr werfen kann


----------



## Aalhunter33 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Leichte Köder weit werfen?*

......Ich mache es immer so wenn ich kleine Spinner fische:
......Zuerst kommt ein kleiner Gummistopper auf die Schnur,dann eine kleine Laufbleikugel (3-5g)......Wirbel,,dann Blei und Stopper bis an den Wirbel schieben.
Spinner einhängen und ab geht die Luzi.........(nehme 25er Mono)


----------



## Sîrk (19. September 2010)

*AW: Leichte Köder weit werfen?*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten 



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Vor den Spinner kannst du ein Sbirolino schalten.
> 
> Minigummifisch... da würde nur Drop Shot gehen.
> 
> Für beides wäre auch eine angemessene Kombo (passende Rute, passende Rolle, 18er - 20er Mono, oder passendes Geflecht) möglich, dann kann man auch beide auswerfen.




Und ein Sbirolino würde nicht beim auswerfen stören? die sind ja schwerer, folglich müssten die den Spinner in der Luft überholen. Kann mir da echt nur Riesen-Schnursalat vorstellen


----------



## Mordendyk (19. September 2010)

*AW: Leichte Köder weit werfen?*

Vor dem Auftreffen auf dem Wasser die Schnur langsam abstoppen damit sich die Schnur streckt.


----------



## paul hucho (19. September 2010)

*AW: Leichte Köder weit werfen?*



Aalhunter33 schrieb:


> ......Ich mache es immer so wenn ich kleine Spinner fische:
> ......Zuerst kommt ein kleiner Gummistopper auf die Schnur,dann eine kleine Laufbleikugel (3-5g)......Wirbel,,dann Blei und Stopper bis an den Wirbel schieben.
> Spinner einhängen und ab geht die Luzi.........(nehme 25er Mono)




Interessant, im Lauf sieht das denn wien normaler Bleikopfspinner aus, wenn ich richtig verstehe. 
Werds mal ausprobieren!

#h


----------



## Aalhunter33 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Leichte Köder weit werfen?*

.........genau.
Und die Laufeigenschaft wird auch nicht beeinflusst. #6


----------



## Chrizzi (19. September 2010)

*AW: Leichte Köder weit werfen?*



Aalhunter33 schrieb:


> .........genau.
> Und die Laufeigenschaft wird auch nicht beeinflusst. #6



Jein, der Spinner läuft nun Tiefer. 

Aber das beeinflusst ein Sbirolino auch. 

Wenn man tiefer angeln will, ist das sicherlich nicht verkehrt, aber wenn man nur eine geringe Tiefe hat, weil z.B. Kraut bis fast an die Öberfläche reicht, ist das vom Nachteil.


Der ThreadErsteller kann ja selbst entscheiden was besser ist.


Neben den Sbirolino gibt es auch "Glasgewichte" die sind schlanker als ein Sbirolino, damit habe ich aber keine Erfahrung.


----------



## Parasol (19. September 2010)

*AW: Leichte Köder weit werfen?*

Hallo,



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Jein, der Spinner läuft nun Tiefer.
> 
> Aber das beeinflusst ein Sbirolino auch.
> 
> Wenn man tiefer angeln will, ist das sicherlich nicht verkehrt, aber wenn man nur eine geringe Tiefe hat, weil z.B. Kraut bis fast an die Öberfläche reicht, ist das vom Nachteil.........................................



es gibt Sbirolinos mit unterschiedlicher Sinkrate (schwimmend, langsam- und schnellsinkend).


----------



## Hecht2 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Leichte Köder weit werfen?*

Und wenn dir das mit den Sbirolino nich gefällt könntest du auch das Texas-CarolinaRig testen fisch es auch zurzeit mit einer Rute Wg 20-40gr und es geht gut aber die Super Lösung ist es jetzt auch nciht 


mfg. Hecht2


----------

